# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijnlijke borsten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Pijnlijke borsten: een woordje uitleg* 

We hebben allemaal wel eens pijn in de borsten, maar in sommige gevallen kan de pijn onrustwekkend zijn. Hieronder zetten we de meest voorkomende vormen van pijn op een rijtje en geven we mee waarop die pijn telkens wijst.

*Borstpijn als gevolg van het premenstrueel syndroom 
*Borstpijn door een hormonale behandeling 
*Wat te doen bij pijn in beide borsten? 

Als de pijn in de borsten (mastodynie) aan beide borsten optreedt, kan men ervan uitgaan dat het om een algemeen kwaaltje gaat; meestal van hormonale aard. 


*Borstpijn als gevolg van het premenstrueel syndroom* 

Een teveel aan oestrogenen doet de borsten opzwellen, omdat de lokale stuwing verhoogt en de bloedvaatjes meer doorlatend worden en dus meer vocht vasthouden. 
De borsten zijn dan gespannen, gevoelig en doen zelfs pijn. 

Het is een fenomeen dat veel vrouwen elke maand opnieuw kennen, enkele dagen voor de regels erdoor komen. Deze spanning in de borsten maakt deel uit van de symptomen van het bekende premenstruele syndroom, typische tekenen dus die aan regels voorafgaan en die naast het vasthouden van vocht (in de borsten of elders), ook prikkelbaarheid en spijsverteringsproblemen kunnen omvatten.


*Borstpijn door een hormonale behandeling* 

Maar gezwollen borsten zijn niet altijd terug te voeren op deze periode voor de regels. 
Sommige vrouwen hebben precies dezelfde tekenen als ze de anticonceptiepil nemen. 
Dat betekent dat deze pil voor deze vrouw een te sterk oestrogeen effect heeft en dat een andere pil allicht meer geschikt zal zijn. 

Sommige vrouwen zeggen het fijn te vinden als ze zien dat hun borsten meer opgezwollen zijn, omdat ze dan een groter maatje van beha kunnen aantrekken. Maar te lang met gezwollen borsten rondlopen, is niet goed 

Het teveel aan oestrogeen en het cyclisch opzwellen van de borsten kunnen op lange termijn het risico op een goedaardig letsel van de borst doen toenemen. En een vrouw "met een goedaardige aandoening van de borstklier loopt drie tot vier keer meer risico dan een andere vrouw om borstkanker te krijgen" . 

Het is dus niet aan te raden om permanent een gestoord hormonaal evenwicht te houden. 


*Wat te doen bij pijn in beide borsten?* 

U kunt beginnen met enkele kleine middeltjes uit te proberen. 
*Het eerste is gewoon geduld hebben: als de cycli natuurlijk zijn (zonder hormonale anticonceptiva dus), kan het gebeuren dat het evenwicht tussen oestrogenen en progesteron in sommige cycli lichtjes verstoord is, zonder dat die situatie evenwel moet aanhouden. 
*Als de pijn toch blijft, zal de arts een behandeling op basis van progesteron voorschrijven om het effect van de oestrogenen op te vangen.
*Vrouwen die de pil nemen, zullen die pil moeten ruilen voor een pil met minder oestrogenen die dit ongewenste effect van pijn in beide borsten niet heeft. 

Het is ook raadzaam om de partner te spreken over deze pijn. Veel vrouwen durven hun echtgenoot of vriend niet zeggen dat hun borsten pijn doen en bijten gewoon op hun tanden tijdens het vrijen. Dat is voor niets nodig!


Als de pijn in de borsten maar aan één kant optreedt, gaat het eerder om een lokaal probleem. Het zal zelden kanker zijn, want borstkanker is meestal pijnloos. Maar het is toch nodig om langs te gaan bij een arts. 
Die zal via palpatie een onderzoek van de borsten doen en eventueel bijkomende stappen voorschrijven zoals een echografie of een mammografie. 

Ter informatie: er bestaan ook kankers die een ontsteking veroorzaken (rode vlekken, zwellingen en pijn). Meestal is de oorzaak gewoon bilaterale borstpijn, maar het kan toch een bijkomende reden zijn om snel naar een arts te stappen.

Algemeen moet elke pijn die optreedt of die regelmatig terugkeert (in de borsten of een andere zone in het lichaam), verzorgd worden. De borsten zijn een orgaan met veel facetten - esthetische, moederlijke en seksuele - en hebben een belangrijke rol te spelen in het leven van elke vrouw.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## christel1

Mijn zus had/heeft borstkanker en zij had wel degelijk pijn, dus niet afgaan op het oordeel dat kanker geen pijn kan doen hoor, kan een ernstige misvatting zijn

----------

